# Where to go for New Years Eve celebrations in Perth??



## lolandclaire (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey guys,

We'll be arriving in Perth from Vietnam on 28th December and just wondered where was good to celebrate the New Year?? Any street partys going off etc?
Any info would be appreciated.


----------

